# Kalimba/Mbira/Likembe



## Rhombic

I have just bought a kalimba (my main instrument is the horn) and I have twitched a bit with it to look at its resources and playing technique. I'm actually quite impressed. I have not bought the real traditional mbira made out of spatula-like rows of tines, but a modern Hugh Tracey one. The real one is fairly difficult to play and way more expensive (up to 350$ sometimes).
Have any of you heard of or played this instrument?


----------



## aleazk

Some time ago I came across with these videos on youtube:


----------



## norman bates

I've often thought of buying an Array mbira. Really a fantastic instrument.


----------



## Kalimbera

I own a Kalimba specific forum and a Kalimba store I would like to welcome you all

https://kalimbaforum.com
https://kalimbera.com


----------

